

Tech bubble: Your problems aren't everyone's problems - bslatkin
http://www.onebigfluke.com/2013/04/tech-bubble--your-problems-arent-everyones-problems.html

======
bslatkin
The kicker is 56% of US Internet users have not been on an airplane this past
year.

~~~
ktsmith
This doesn't surprise me. I don't get on a plane unless I have to. Between the
crappy airlines, long lines at the airport and the TSA I avoid air travel. I'd
rather drive most places even if it takes significantly longer. Most of the
people I know that have traveled for pleasure in the last year have driven
instead of flying and simply taken longer trips.

